# Yahoo- Lexicon Announces Proposed Offering of 27,500,000 Shares of Common Stock (redOrbit)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

THE WOODLANDS, Texas, Oct. 7/PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Lexicon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.View the full article


----------

